

ZFS & MySQL/InnoDB Compression Update - helwr
http://don.blogs.smugmug.com/tag/lzjb/

======
amock
I've done some similar testing with my ZFS pool with excellent results. I have
hundreds of gigabytes of rarely used and easily compressible data that I store
as gzip-9 and all of my data is at least lzjb compressed. I also experimented
a little with different checksums and found that sha256 was too slow so I use
fletcher4.

